# Crowntail spawn



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

This is the other project I got going right now.
Pic 1- dad
Pic 2- Mom
Pic 3- fry


----------



## madyjane (Aug 10, 2013)

*cool*

I also raising fry mine are 2 week old the mom is a ct and the dad is a hmdt 
this wasn't on purpose the female jumped the divider I never wanted to breed them :-?


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

47 days old.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

54 days old. Probably a female by the looks of her ventral fins.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

8 weeks old


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking good.  Love the colours on the above one.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice growth. 

How many fry do you have?


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

bambijarvis said:


> Nice growth.
> 
> How many fry do you have?


Around 30 or so crowntails. Have about that many plakats in another thread too.


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

OMG so freaking cute!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

bettaboytroy said:


> 8 weeks old


He/she is gonna be stunning! =] Congrats!!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Out of the 20-30 I have this was the only photo I could get this time. 11 weeks old now.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Here they are at about 15 weeks old. Removed the rest of them from the tank today. A total of 24 although a few of these will still need to be culled.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you in Canada? If so, I may be interested in some girls  I don't care about taking culls!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful fry!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> Are you in Canada? If so, I may be interested in some girls  I don't care about taking culls!


Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I'm in the U.S. (Minnesota). Most of my fry are already accounted for (friends and a few stores). I'll be sure to remember my friends here on this site if I end up with too many. I plan to do more breeding in the future. Would be worried about shipping for the next few months due to the cold. I'm only culling those fish which are unable to swim properly. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

5 months old


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're looking amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

